# Treatment Study of Functional Bowel Disorders using CBT alone or with medication



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Treatment Study of Functional Bowel Disorders using Cognitive Behavioural Therapy alone or with medication**Details:* Do you suffer from abdominal pain/discomfort, diarrhea, or constipation?There are treatments available, yet the ideal treatment is still unknown. This study focuses on women since research indicates that 70-90% of those recieving a diagnosis are women. This study is to further determine the most effective regiment to reduce pain, decrease symptoms, and increase quality of life.The study involves a screening visit, a study entry visit, 12 treatment visits and a completion visit. All visits will occur at CAMH and/or UHN. Participants will be monitored through mailings at 3 and 6 months after completing treatment.Participants must have been previously diagnosed with Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS), Functional Constipation or Functional Abdominal Pain Syndrome.*Ages Eligible for Study:* 18-70 Years*Genders Eligible for Study:* Women*Contact:* Adrienne Amata 416-979-4296 or [email protected]*Website:* http://www.camh.net/Research/Studies_and_r...owel_study.htmlCo-Study by Centre for Addiction & Mental Health, Toronto + University of North Carolina at Chapel HillPrincipal Investigators: Dr. Brenda Toner, Dr. Nicholas Diamant, Dr. Douglas Drossman, Dr. William Whitehead


----------

